# Asus P5Q startet nicht von CD



## Shurkien (19. Juni 2009)

Hallo.

Da sich ein Bekannter von mir mehrere Viren eingefangen haben wollen wir nun formatieren.
Nur will das sch.. Asus P5Q Pro nicht vonner CD starten.

Wir drücken am Anfang F8 damit das Bootmenu kommt und dann bootet er ganz Normal Windows XP.
Ja toll...
Naja, wir also im Bios umgestellt er soll Boot Priorität CD Laufwerk 1. haben
Nur kommt nicht der schöne Satz:
"Drücken sie eine beliebige Taste um von der CD zu starten.."


Langsam verzweifeln wir hier.. x:

Es ist ein S-ATA DvD Laufwerk und ne 1TB Western Digital S-ATA Platte

Restlicher PC:
Intel Core 2 Quad Q6700
4GB 800MHZ DDR² Ram
Gainward GTX285 1GB
Asus P5Q Pro
Be Quiet! 550W

Vllt hat einer von euch ja ne ahnung ..

Mfg


----------



## Asoriel (19. Juni 2009)

Also es will von CD laden, aber es bringt nix, wenn eine Taste gedückt wird?

USB Legacy Mode oder wie das noch gleich heißt aktivieren oder ne PS2-Tastatur anschließen, dann sollte es gehen.


----------



## LoLTroll (19. Juni 2009)

Wann ist denn "am Anfang"?

Drückt ihr F8 wenn das POST bzw. der blaue Bildschirm mit der Aufschrift "ASUS P5Q Pro" aufleuchtet?

Ihr könnt es mal mit einem BIOS reset probieren. Dazu einfach den Jumper wie im handbuch beschrieben umstellen.

Ich habe selbst das P5Q Pro und hatte noch nie Probleme.


----------



## Shurkien (19. Juni 2009)

Asoriel schrieb:


> Also es will von CD laden, aber es bringt nix, wenn eine Taste gedückt wird?
> 
> USB Legacy Mode oder wie das noch gleich heißt aktivieren oder ne PS2-Tastatur anschließen, dann sollte es gehen.




Hab ich das so schlecht beschrieben? =/

Wir kommen ins Bootmenu
Dort wählen wir CD Laufwerk aus
Aber es kommt nichtmal der Satz "Drücken sie eine beliebige Taste um von der CD zu starten" blabla
Sprich
CD Laufwerk ausgewählt aber bootet Normal Windows


----------



## Asoriel (19. Juni 2009)

achso, okay. Ist vielleicht der Stecker von Laufwerk (SATA/IDE) locker?


----------



## Shurkien (19. Juni 2009)

Asoriel schrieb:


> achso, okay. Ist vielleicht der Stecker von Laufwerk (SATA/IDE) locker?




Leider nein


----------



## Gast5834 (2. September 2009)

Habe wohl ein ähnliches Problem wie die Shurkien, nur das mir die Tipps hier bislang nicht weiterhelfen konnten.

 Habe das P5Q Deluxe neu gekauft, dazu 4GB RAM DDR2-1066 und nen Core2Duo E8400. Wird alles korrekt vom System erkannt und läuft soweit.
 Dann habe ich folgende Laufwerke dran:
 HDD ST3320620AS via SATA-1 (eingestellt als 2nd Boot Device)
 DVD-ROM: ASUS DVD-E616A via IDE (eingestellt als 1st Boot Device)

 Dann hab ich die Win XP Pro CD eingeschmissen um - wie schon tausend Mal zuvor - von dort zu booten und zu installieren.
 Nur das Problem ist, nachdem das System seinen Startvorgang durchlaufen hat und auf die CD zugreifen müsste bleibt der Bildschirm schwarz, nur oben links blinkt der DOS Eingabe-Unterstrich.
 So, das wars.

 Habe schon mehrere Dinge im BIOS rumprobiert, alles ohne Erfolg. Normalerweise hab ich auch noch einen DVD-Brenner und zwei Festplatten mehr am System hängen, die hab ich erstmal alle abgeklemmt.

 Marvell IDE ist Enabled.
 BIOS habe ich per Update auf den aktuellen Stand gebracht (Version 2201)

 Wäre dankbar wenn mir jemand helfen könnte, wie man das Problem in den Griff kriegen kann...


----------



## eMJay (2. September 2009)

Wie lange hast du gewartet?


----------



## Independent (2. September 2009)

Mach mal die CD sauber und entferne alle USB-Massenspeicher.


----------

